# the vocative case in Czech is part of addressing politeness



## capials

the vocative case in Czech is part of addressing politely or rudely or in between


----------



## ManagaCTAG

it has nothing to do with being polite or rude. always, when you address someone or something, you use the 5th case - vocative. If it is in a rude or polite way depends on the proper word, e.g.

"*daddy*, come here" - "*tati*, pojd sem"
"*sir*, please, leave the house" - "*pane*, odejdete prosim z domu"
"you *motherfucker*, shut up" - "drz hubu ty *zkurvysyne*"

Do you see? You always use the 5th case when addressing someone.


----------



## capials

Usted tiene razón!
Salud ,capials


----------



## Matcha

Note, that it's not always the Czechs use the vocative when addressing someone, eg. Pane *Novák*, mohl byste prosím.. (nominative), while correct is vocative: Pane Novák*u*, mohl byste prosím..


----------



## capials

Vy jste trefla hřebík na hlavičku, dlouho jsme na to čekaly.

  Note, that even some  Czechs  do not use the vocative when addressing someone, eg. Pane Novák, mohl byste prosím.. (nominative), while correct is the vocative: Pane Nováku, mohl byste prosím..

Když jsem při tom opravim malé chyby, proč ne?


----------



## Plzenak

capials said:


> Vy jste *trefil/a* hřebík na hlavičku, dlouho jsme na to čekal*i*.
> 
> Note, that even some Czechs do not use the vocative when addressing someone, eg. Pane Novák, mohl byste prosím.. (nominative), while correct is the vocative: Pane Nováku, mohl byste prosím..
> 
> Když jsem při tom opravim malé chyby, proč ne ?
> *Když už jsem v tom , opravím ti/vám pár chyb. - sounds better *


----------

